# How to go to a bookmark on the new Kindle?



## stevenvh

The older Kindles seem to have an item "go to bookmark" in the menu. In the new Kindle (6" screen, Wifi) there's just the "go to..." which gives you a number of options, but not bookmarks. How can I go to a bookmark?
TIA
Steven

edit:
The (brief) user manual only tells how to create bookmarks. But this manual is only 21 pages, where the manuals for previous versions were much longer. Is there a more comprehensive manual?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If you are actually in a book, and press the Menu button, Add Bookmark will be the third from the bottom option.


Betsy


----------



## stevenvh

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you are actually in a book, and press the Menu button, Add Bookmark will be the third from the bottom option.
> 
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betty, but creating bookmarks is not the problem; the menu is clear on that. It's returning to a bookmark that seems to be missing.


----------



## D/W

If you're trying to get to a bookmark that you've already made in a book, you want to "View Notes & Marks" (highlighted below). It is accessible via the Menu button when the book is open. From here:



> Menu Options While Reading
> 
> Press the Menu button when reading a book or periodical to display menu options that will help you navigate your Kindle content. You will have slightly different options depending on the type of content you are reading.
> 
> If you are reading a Kindle book, the menu shows the following options:
> 
> Turn Wireless Off: turns off wireless. When wireless is off, this option will change to "Turn Wireless On."
> 
> Shop in Kindle Store: takes you to the Kindle Store.
> 
> Go to...: enter a specific location or page number to jump to that part of your book. Press the keyboard button to enter the page number or location. You can also use the 5-way controller to navigate to the table of contents, cover, beginning, or end of the book.
> 
> Sync to Furthest Page Read: compares your current reading location with the one saved at Amazon. If you are further along in your book using another device, Kindle gives you the choice to go to the furthest page read.
> 
> Book Description: connects to the Kindle Store and displays the detail page for the full book.
> 
> Search This Book: displays the search line at the bottom of the screen. Enter text to begin searching for a particular term or phrase within the book.
> 
> Add Bookmark: bookmarks the page you are currently on. After selecting this option, the upper right corner of the book will be dog-eared and this menu option will change to "Delete Bookmark."
> 
> *View Notes & Marks:* displays a page containing all of your notes, highlights, bookmarks, and clippings for the book you are reading.
> 
> View Popular Highlights:displays a list of the most Popular Highlights from Kindle users.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

stevenvh said:


> Thanks, Betty Betsy , but creating bookmarks is not the problem; the menu is clear on that. It's returning to a bookmark that seems to be missing.


Oops! Sorry! What DreamWeaver says...

It seems intuitive that it should be under "Go To..." but it's actually under "View Notes & Marks." Select that and it will say something "Showing All x Notes & Marks" and they will be labelled as to which it is. Use the five way to select the one you want.

That's what I get for reading on two computers at once... 

Betsy


----------



## stevenvh

DreamWeaver said:


> If you're trying to get to a bookmark that you've already made in a book, you want to "View Notes & Marks" (highlighted below). It is accessible via the Menu button when the book is open. From here:


Thanks Dreamweaver, that solves it. Am I the only one who finds this utterly illogical? If you want to *go to* some place, you should select *Go to..*, right?


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Betty, Betsy ...


 You're not the only one to mistype Betty's, Betsy's name, stevenvh. (I like to tease Betsy about that.)



stevenvh said:


> Am I the only one who finds this utterly illogical? If you want to *go to* some place, you should select *Go to..*, right?


I agree that it could've been labeled more clearly. It's the same way on my K3 Keyboard model.


----------



## Andra

Bookmarks have been listed under "notes and marks" since the beginning.  Maybe it's not intuitive, but it IS consistent!
What I keep forgetting on the baby K is that I have to press the 5-way twice - once to select the bookmark and once to actually follow it.  Footnotes are the same way.  So I click a footnote and wonder why I haven't chaged location and then I look down and remember that I have to click again...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra said:


> Bookmarks have been listed under "notes and marks" since the beginning. Maybe it's not intuitive, but it IS consistent!
> What I keep forgetting on the baby K is that I have to press the 5-way twice - once to select the bookmark and once to actually follow it. Footnotes are the same way. So I click a footnote and wonder why I haven't chaged location and then I look down and remember that I have to click again...


True enough, but on the K1, there was actually a "Go To Bookmark" in the menu in addition to it being in the "My Notes & Marks."  I do understand why it's confusing for folks who haven't had prior experience.

(The K1's menu has "Go to Beginning," "Go to Location" and "Go to Bookmark" as three separate choices on the initial menu in a book...seems like it would have made sense to have them all in the "Go To" section on the new Kindle software. Oh, well. *shrug*)

Betsy


----------

